# Figures at the Big Box 2016?



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody seen any good figures among the Christmas things? It seems that it is really drying up.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I looked several places this weekend and didn't see any that would work. After years of oversized figures (oversized in relation to the buildings and other accessories) it looks like the Christmas Village folks seem to have decided to scale down their people. Most figures I saw were more "O" gauge or smaller.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect the resin harvest was way down this year.


----------

